# I will pick you up by car.



## narumaru

Bom dia,
Quereria saber como dizer "I will pick you up by car" em portugues?
Obrigado


----------



## Boston Dude

Vou te pegar pelo carro.
Vou te pegar no meu carro.


----------



## marques

Acho que mais coloquial seria:
"Vou te pegar de carro"


----------



## Boston Dude

eu também.  I am not a native speaker, so, use what they say before you use what I say.


----------



## marques

Actually, Boston Dude, "Vou te pegar no meu carro" can be used too; "Vou te pegar de carro" is only simpler


----------



## narumaru

Boston Dude and marques, thanks for kind help!


----------



## Boston Dude

Anytime, narumaru.  And Marques, thanx for the kind words.


----------



## southernblot

I'm sorry, but I just saw this post and since I'm a native speaker I feel that I have to comment on something...

Portuguese and Brazilian are the same language, but most expressions are different. If you write that "vou-te pegar de carro" is Portuguese, please precise that it's Brazilian Portuguese. In Portuguese from Portugal, it sounds awful, it sounds as you don't know how to speak!
So, in Portuguese, the correct translation is simply: "vou-te buscar (de carro)"


----------



## Denis555

Please, don't make the same mistake you're trying to correct! If that's the case...



southernblot said:


> I'm sorry, but I just saw this post and since I'm a native speaker I feel that I have to comment on something...
> 
> Portuguese and Brazilian are the same language, but most expressions are different. If you write that "vou-te pegar de carro" is Portuguese, please precise that it's Brazilian Portuguese. In Portuguese from Portugal, it sounds awful, it sounds as you don't know how to speak!
> So, in _*European*_ Portuguese, the correct translation is simply: "vou-te buscar (de carro)"


----------



## Dona Chicória

Qual o correto?

Vou te buscar/pegar...

 ou

Vou*-*te buscar/pegar ?


----------



## Alentugano

southernblot said:


> I'm sorry, but I just saw this post and since I'm a native speaker I feel that I have to comment on something...
> 
> Portuguese and Brazilian are the same language, but most expressions are different. If you write that "vou-te pegar de carro" is Portuguese, please precise that it's Brazilian Portuguese. In Portuguese from Portugal, it sounds awful, it sounds as you don't know how to speak!
> So, in Portuguese, the correct translation is simply: "vou-te buscar (de carro)"


 
Well, this is a matter of opinion, as "vou te pegar de carro" doesn't sound anything near awful to me, it just sounds like someone from Brazil would say _I will pick you up by car. _Furthermore I think it is a bit extreme to use the word _awful _in this context. Anyway, _vou te pegar de carro_ would be perfectly understood here in Portugal.


----------



## Denis555

Os dois são corretos!



Dona Chicória said:


> Qual o correto*(br)/*_correcto_* (pt)* ?
> 
> Vou te buscar/pegar... *(br)*
> 
> ou
> 
> Vou*-*te buscar/pegar *(pt)* ?


----------



## southernblot

Alentugano said:


> Well, this is a matter of opinion, as "vou te pegar de carro" doesn't sound anything near awful to me, it just sounds like someone from Brazil would say _I will pick you up by car. _Furthermore I think it is a bit extreme to use the word _awful _in this context. Anyway, _vou te pegar de carro_ would be perfectly understood here in Portugal.



ok, i will refrain from making comments like "awful". but even if it would be understood, it is no less incorrect.


----------



## Alentugano

Hi southernblot,

Would you care to explain why do you consider _"vou-te pegar de carro" _to be incorrect?


----------



## greenie

I am not sure of this, as I am not a native speaker of Portuguese, but my understanding is that the hyphen is only used to seperate a verb in infinitive form from the object pronoun.

Example:

Vai te falar logo.
Vai falar-te logo.

Please correct me if this is mistaken.


----------



## southernblot

Alentugano said:


> Hi southernblot,
> 
> Would you care to explain why do you consider _"vou-te pegar de carro" _to be incorrect?


 
my only point in the discussion is that "vou-te pegar de carro" is brazilian portuguese and incorrect in "european" portuguese and, therefore, if you want to translate the sentence like this, you should mention that you are talking about "brazilian" portuguese. it is like for ex, comparing british english with american english. although it is the same language, they are two different variants and many expressions and grammatical rules differ.

why is it incorrect? just starting with "vou-te pegar" instead of "vou pegar-te" is incorrect. but it is a very common mistake to make (i also make it sometimes) and it is influenced by the enourmous amount of brazilian soap operas that we watch in portugal.
using the expression "pegar" is also incorrect in "european" portuguese. maybe you can "pegar" an object, but you will never "pegar" a person...it literaly means taking that person in your arms. rather, i would say "buscar" in this context.


----------



## Denis555

Hi Greenie,

I'm afraid you're mistaken about this one.
I think this thread can give us some light on this matter.

-----

Southernblot,

*Pegar* means a lot of things, at least in Brazil:
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/pegar


----------



## greenie

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

